# Workboots



## Kiwiman

Bit of a weird question but what type of workboots does everyone wear? I use cheap gym shoes ....aka trainers, sneakers or what ever you call them. Mine last maybe 2 - 3 months and then they fall apart because the mud and dust is just so hard on them, maybe leather would stand up better? or maybe everyone has to wear safety boots?


----------



## gazman

I have been wearing Taipan elastic sided boots for years. They are comfortable straight out of the box. But last week they closed there doors, cant compete with china.:furious::furious::furious::furious:
So I guess I will be looking for another brand.


----------



## cazna

Here ya go Kiwiman 

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f12/what-kind-work-boots-shoes-do-you-wear-1119/

Im still on the leather workboots i had when i commented on that thread, Must be nearly 3 years now, I always used the sneakers as well but got feed up with getting a new pair every 3 months so splashed out and went leather steel caps, Hated them for the first few months but got use to them, Whenever these wear out i would go leather again for sure, I see there a some really nice looking boots about now, Bit more thought goes into them now, I did take the salemans advice and used leather wax a couple of times, This softens the leather so it dosnt split and crack, I havent done that for years now but i think it made a difference, They sure have lasted.


----------



## Goodmanatee

I have to wear safety boots. Steel toe, leather, lace ups.
Last me about a year before they start to fall apart.
I usually spend a little bit extra on my boots. Because I spend a lot of time in them. Nice to be comfortable.


----------



## Captain Drywall

For thirty years i have worn wolverien work boots. Back then paying over $100 for boots seemed like a lot of money. Now i have to be carefull to make sure they are made in usa. You can still get em. warning once you wear em, you cant go back to cheap. I bought some for my wife, they sat in the closet for six months untouched. Then one day it was raining so she wore em,, now she's hooked.


----------



## VANMAN

Kiwiman said:


> Bit of a weird question but what type of workboots does everyone wear? I use cheap gym shoes ....aka trainers, sneakers or what ever you call them. Mine last maybe 2 - 3 months and then they fall apart because the mud and dust is just so hard on them, maybe leather would stand up better? or maybe everyone has to wear safety boots?


 Dont buy Dewalt boots! Got a pair cost about £60 and within 3 months they had fell apart:furious:
I thought there stuff was ment 2 b the best!! Maybe made in CHINA


----------



## JustMe

My boots: http://www.redwingshoes.ca/node/119


----------



## moore

Cabela's roughneck cor-tex work boots .
Soft rubber sole great for a scaffold monkey.
I get a good year out of them ,,,$ 100..


----------



## E.K Taper

Leather boots with steel toe caps, its the requirement for sites in UK. Cant remember the name of mine but they're cr*p. My feet are starting to hurt in them so time for a new pair I think:yes:


----------



## JustMe

E.K Taper said:


> Leather boots with steel toe caps, its the requirement for sites in UK. Cant remember the name of mine but they're cr*p. My feet are starting to hurt in them so time for a new pair I think:yes:


I've bought cheap, fairly crap fitting boots and put a good (fairly expensive) insole in. Voila. Comfort. It's come to where I'd rather spend the money on the insert, if I'm going to spend it anywhere.


----------



## mudslingr

I prefer the running shoe style work shoes although rolling an ankle is possible. High top lace ups are the best. Gor-tex is my first choice with a good $30-$40 inserts which also help to lengthen the life of the inner sole.
Foot comfort is a top priority !:yes:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

I buy cheap tennis shoes from wallmart. My legs are abit crooked and I wear the outside of the soles off in a cpl months, so they get worse and worse. By buy the cheap ones, I can get a new pair every cpl of months. Works good for those of us with crooked legs.


----------



## D's

I think the Aussies got this one. I started using slip on steel cap workboots made by Howler while down under and they'd last a solid two years even getting covered in cement everyday. I can only find the more expensive Blundstones up here in Canada but still worth it... 









Apparently the front loop is where the hind legs go 2Buck.


----------



## chris

New Balance tennies:yes:


----------



## Kiwiman

I use the shock absorbing inners, they last forever, they need sterilizing from time to time but they do make a cheap shoe comfortable, the most comfortable shoes I ever had many years ago were fairly cheap leather hikers, I walked through streams while out fishing and walked for miles in them while wet, they dried while still wearing them, they stayed in the shape of my foot from there on in. I've tried wearing my workshop steel cappers for work and they were too cumbersome.....I couldn't tap dance in them thats for sure, might look for some lightweight alternatives.


----------



## Jason

I wear Merrells. These.












chris said:


> New Balance tennies:yes:


Go, Chris, go!


----------



## 2buckcanuck

I get to hear this commercial about ten times a night, for some reason he has me sold:whistling2:

I want to get a pair now:thumbup:

Has anyone else tried them:whistling2:


----------



## Kiwiman

Went and got some steel cap blundstones today, we'll see how that goes.
Kind of ironic and lucky I wasn't wearing the new boots coz while I was paying for them I stuck my foot in my mouth, .....I bumped into a fella I hadn't seen for a few years and it went sort of like this - hows it going I haven't seen you for a long time....Just recovering from rotator cuff surgery he said....I said wait for a bit and I'll come and lift those bags of fertilizer into your car for you so you don't hurt your shoulder, regarding his shoulder problem I said the wife must be working you too hard.....He said sadly she died 3 months ago .... I nearly fell over.


----------



## gazman

Gday Kiwiman I hope the blundstones do you well. My experience with them is that you will have blisters for 6 weeks (thats how long they take to wear in) after that you will love them. I just cant bring myself to bare the pain for 6 weeks. There is another Aussie boot Rossi
http://www.rossiboots.com.au/catalogue/dept_home.asp?deptID=3
They are comfy straight away, but I find that the leather streches to much.


----------



## Kiwiman

gazman said:


> Gday Kiwiman I hope the blundstones do you well. My experience with them is that you will have blisters for 6 weeks (thats how long they take to wear in) after that you will love them. I just cant bring myself to bare the pain for 6 weeks. There is another Aussie boot Rossi
> http://www.rossiboots.com.au/catalogue/dept_home.asp?deptID=3
> They are comfy straight away, but I find that the leather streches to much.


 I plan to stick my feet in a bucket of water with them on before I start work tomorrow then work in them all day, probably catch a chill or get arthritis but thats life, the biggest problem I get with new boots is they fold in and dig into the top of the foot, those boots you talk about are good but I prefer lace ups, they got them at Bunnings if you are looking, can't remember what brand they were tho.


----------



## Kiwiman

Kiwiman said:


> I plan to stick my feet in a bucket of water with them on before I start work tomorrow then work in them all day, probably catch a chill *or get arthritis* but thats life,


I think it might be* "or get arthritis" ....* Day two and dang my ankle hurts.


----------



## SlimPickins

Kiwiman said:


> I plan to stick my feet in a bucket of water with them on before I start work tomorrow then work in them all day, probably catch a chill or get arthritis but thats life, the biggest problem I get with new boots is they fold in and dig into the top of the foot, those boots you talk about are good but I prefer lace ups, they got them at Bunnings if you are looking, can't remember what brand they were tho.


I do that as well, soak the boots and wear them if they're a really stiff variety....works great.:thumbsup:


----------



## DSJOHN

Been wearing Dunhams since I was 16 ,usually get 3 years out of a pair /when I see them on sale for less than $100 Ill buy 2 pair,they go for $149,good insole makes the day comfortable after all that walking.Dunham Canadian Boot
Click images below to enlarge




Dunham Canadian 7701 8" Work Boot

$179.99
$159.90
Size:Width:





Dunham Boots Style # 7701
Color: Wheat

The Dunham Canadian Original boot has been the workhorse of the Dunham Boots line since the very beginning. With Dunham waterproof technology and a long-wearing durable outsole with oil-resistant technology, the men's Canadian Original boot offers premium comfort and support day in and day out.

Dunham Waterproof
Vulcanized non-marking, oil resistant rubber outsole provides long-wearing durability
360° Fit
Steel shank for reinforced stability
Pig-leather linings provide greater moisture absorption and comfort




Browse All Dunham Boots Styles

Style # 7766 Dunham Ram 6" Waterproof Insulated Work Boot | Wheat

Style # 7767 Dunham Stag 6" Waterproof Insulated Work Boot | Wheat

Style # 7769 Dunham Elk 8" Waterproof Insulated Work Boot | Wheat

Style # 7778 Dunham Moose 8" Waterproof Insulated Work Boot | Wheat

Style # 7701 Dunham Original Canadian 8" Waterproof Insulated Work Boot | Whea


----------



## bfd_ast

I don't have to have steeltoe no one cares really. I wear the walmart skater shoes. They last me a good year or moreand they are comfortable. My wife tells me all the time that they are UGLY! They do help a little if you happen to roll your ankle and they have a thick sole that's why I like them.


----------



## saskataper

I picked up steel toe Blundstones about a month ago and love them, they did take a couple weeks to break in but it seems it was worth it. like all my work boots i put in SOLE heat mouldable insoles which are now a must any time i get new boot, you heat them in the oven for a couple minutes then put them in your boots, stand in them for a minute or two and voila you have custom fitted insoles.


----------



## Tim0282

http://www.zappos.com/irish-setter-wingshooter-9-amber-leather
I like these. Comfortable right out of the box and water proof.
Cabelas sell them better price than these guys.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

Ever since Carolina moved over seas their boots turned to junk and fit like a Dutch wooden clog shoe so I bought a pair of USA made Red Wing #402
uninsulated 8" moc-toe work boot. They fit great and have a killer insole.
After 25 years, bye bye Carolina you can suXX it.


----------



## Kiwiman

saskataper said:


> I picked up steel toe Blundstones about a month ago and love them, they did take a couple weeks to break in but it seems it was worth it. like all my work boots i put in SOLE heat mouldable insoles which are now a must any time i get new boot, you heat them in the oven for a couple minutes then put them in your boots, stand in them for a minute or two and voila you have custom fitted insoles.


Thats a great idea, I can't say I've ever heard of that type of insole before.


----------



## cazna

saskataper said:


> I picked up steel toe Blundstones about a month ago and love them, they did take a couple weeks to break in but it seems it was worth it. like all my work boots i put in SOLE heat mouldable insoles which are now a must any time i get new boot, you heat them in the oven for a couple minutes then put them in your boots, stand in them for a minute or two and voila you have custom fitted insoles.


I have those as well from my local workgear store, I tryed all the other insoles, Even doubled up, Then the sales guy told me if your insoles are to soft then your foot muscles are always working to find there footing and you will get sore feet, And they did, So he heated a pair of those insoles your talking about and put them in my boots, Your put them on and pace about the shop, They mould to your foot, They are great, Worked for me, Its been a fews and i forgot i had them till mentioned here. They are quite thin but seem to work. If you get a chance then get some, well worth it.


----------



## D's

I've put those in ski/snowboard boots before and they worked great, will have to get some for my Blunnies!


----------



## carpentaper

right now i have been wearing a pair of vans old schools. i wear whatever i want nobody cares. i like the lightest thing possible on my feet.


----------

